# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year



## vern38

I would like to wish all of Outbackers.Com Members *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year*. I know I'm a bit late on the Christmas but better late than never. Been busy working on getting more certifications for diving and it has required some trips out of the country, ok I'm partial to warm water







anyway since I know there are a few divers here on the forum hereâ€™s a pic looking from the balcony in my room in Cozumel on 12/18/05.







Finally made my Master Diver Certification this last trip. Don't know what the heck I'm going to do with all those cert cards, Oh Well


















Take Care All and have a safe Holiday









PS: There are a few more pics in my personal galery here on the forum action

Vern


----------



## nynethead

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Nice view, do they serve pina colada's around that pool?


----------



## Katrina

Glad to see that you seem to be doing well Vern.


----------



## Highlander96

Boy, I miss tha place.......

Did you dive "the wall".









Watch out for too much "nitrogen narcosis"









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## ee4308

Vern,

Happy New Year, and thanks for the great site.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Vern...I too, dove the wall at Palancar Reef in Cozumel! COOL!

Looks like they are recovering from the devastating hurricane damage!
Seems like just yesterday I was at Carlos & Charlies and...well, nevermind!


----------



## drobe5150

vern

happy holidays to you and your family









darrel


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for everything Vern
Hope you had a wonderful Christmas
And have a Happy New Year

Don


----------



## mswalt

Verne,

Great to hear from you! Hope all is well (or at least better). Congrats on your recent certifications.

Have a great year and watch out for those mermaids!









Mark


----------



## Crawfish

Vern,

Hope your family had a very merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Thank you so much for the site and hope you can post often in the future.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug

And Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays to you and your's Vern









It looks like you found a great place to spend it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84

Happy New Year, Vern, and congrats on the advance certification. action


----------



## Steelhead

Happy New Year Vern and a great big thank you for this site and all you have done.

Maybe you should think about framing your certifcation cards and hanging in your office untill you get another Outback .Then can hang in there. Congratulations anyway, and hope you are doing well. sunny

Dallas


----------



## California Jim

Good to hear from you Vern, and glad all seems to be going well.


----------



## wolfwood

Hi Vern - Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you, too.

Can't say that I can blame you for NOT leaving those waters long enough to play on the 'puter with all of us. Cozumel - Palancar - Isla Mujeures .... oh, be still my heart. Last time there, we just snorkelled 'cuz KB was just learning







and I didn't want to dissappear long enough for a dive. But you bet - NEXT time - the gills go on!


----------



## cookie9933

action Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Vern,
We we down in Cancun about the same time as your holiday trip. Our resort was very lightly touched by Wilma.I hope the reefs held up well. 
Jan


----------



## Thor

Vern

Happy New Year to you as well. I am really glad things are going well.

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers

Happy New Year Vern! Glad to hear you're doing better.

Dreamtimers


----------



## outback_travelers

We spent ten days in Coz last June We wish we could go back this year. Instead we are planning to spend as many days as possible on the road. I doubt that we will find the sort of snorkling that they have at Coz


----------

